# can i see pictures of hidden set ups?



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

hidden set-ups as in, opening the trunk/hatch and the tank/compressors/everything apart of the air set-up is not visible. especially for mk5's because thats what im getting and bagging lol. thanks in advance


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

mine is all in the spare well
very nice being able to use the hatch still as i always have a ton of crap back there.


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

mine is completely hidden and still has the spare in the well, i will get pics in a little:thumbup:


----------



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

vwgliin05 said:


> mine is completely hidden and still has the spare in the well, i will get pics in a little:thumbup:


please do!  



joelzy said:


> mine is all in the spare well
> very nice being able to use the hatch still as i always have a ton of crap back there.



this is ideal!


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

crappy cell pics, not show worthy but very functional


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

crappy pics but heres mine


----------



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

pretty damn awesome everyone! thanks :beer:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

ok not a mk5 but figured throw it out there...


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Oh ****, pegboard! That is seriously a perfect idea. I have my air gauges in the glovebox and the controller is tucked under the armrest most of the time. You'd never know it was a bagged car looking at the interior.


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## chrispage (Oct 7, 2007)

STOOF G37 said:


>



holy fire hazard... that is until you all the wires are hidden and it looks sick.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

still need to clean it up, but it works for now.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

few pics.
[URL=http://img63.imageshack.us/i/i...3.imageshack.us/img63/5424/img58681.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img121.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img121/2918/img8119g.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img689.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img689/6339/img8124j.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]

couple more
[URL=http://img10.imageshack.us/i/i...0.imageshack.us/img10/8296/img7858l.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img13.imageshack.us/i/i...13.imageshack.us/img13/405/img7854g.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

hell yea mike, aka the master mind behind mine, those set ups look crisp :thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

vwgliin05 said:


> hell yea mike, aka the master mind behind mine, those set ups look crisp :thumbup:


thanks brother. sorry didnt reply to your text messages before. little busy here.

o and here some better pics of your setup.
[URL=http://img707.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img707/2183/img7522v.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img197.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img197/7682/img7508c.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

Jeez, more ppl usinpeg board than i thot!lol they all look sweet tho!:thumbup:


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

MKV GLI, all fits under the stock floor. 3 gallon, dual 400s.


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

chrispage said:


> holy fire hazard... that is until you all the wires are hidden and it looks sick.


haha its not really as bad as it looks in the pic.

its the damn wiring harnesses for the ridepro e3, theyre like 15ft long which is pretty unnecessary.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

proshot said:


> MKV GLI, all fits under the stock floor. 3 gallon, dual 400s.


Wow, 2 compressors for 1 3 gallon tank? Seems a little over kill....or is it just because you use the switches so much it fills faster this way?

Im about to redo my trunk....this 5 gallon tank is retarded big. Time to downsize to 1 or 2 3 gallon tanks. Ive thought about the 5 gallon skinny tank but dunno if it would fit in my car


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

latest install.
[IMG]http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/5298/img8426.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/9739/img8434u.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/4393/img8442b.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

rabriolet said:


> Wow, 2 compressors for 1 3 gallon tank? Seems a little over kill....or is it just because you use the switches so much it fills faster this way?


I don't like listening to the compressors. 2 400s and a 3 gallon, it fills from 110-145 in 20-25 seconds.


----------



## iluvtomesswithu (Jun 27, 2006)

spare tire and tools are still there, also its at the stock floor hight


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

static.20v said:


> especially for mk5's because thats what im getting and bagging lol. thanks in advance


 why would you buy a new car right after you put the new Farmas on?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

here is mine. :thumbup:


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

DarkSideGTI said:


> here is mine. :thumbup:


 that is most definitely hidden


----------



## hoopachalupa (Dec 1, 2008)

i essentially did the same things as proshot, 1 3gal with 2 comp but im running a different manifold. everything for my is completely hidden, floor board is at the same height since i used the foam bricks.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

one of the latest installs mk4 jetta with easystreet management.
[URL=http://img33.imageshack.us/i/i....imageshack.us/img33/7813/img8528je.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img96.imageshack.us/i/i...6.imageshack.us/img96/8006/img8555p.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

jimothy cricket said:


> why would you buy a new car right after you put the new Farmas on?


 because i only put the farmas on so i wouldnt be on RC's for h2o. im waiting for a phone call. if its bad news, the mk4 is going and the mk5 will be my only car (until i get married) for a while (unless my girlfriend has something to do with it). if its good news... woull just have to wait and see. 

some of these setups are great! im only asking for hidden stuff because it will be my daily and i absolutely *need* full use of my trunk. i carry around tools, a jack, spare clothes, a soccer ball or two and plenty of other stuff. so that dual 400 + 3 gallon tank looks to be the best bet for me. especially because im used to driving retarded low with my car, i dont see me making full use of the switches unless its absolutely necessary.


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

its laminate flooring not actual tile.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

There aren't hidden boys. Let's get some pics of HIDDEN setups that fit in the spare tire well.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

joelzy said:


> mine is all in the spare well
> very nice being able to use the hatch still as i always have a ton of crap back there.


The simplicity of this setup makes me smile :thumbup:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

There are similar thread floating around: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3596568-Air-management-picture-thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5212159-Hidden

I'll whore mine again anyway 

Full build here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5192531-Accu-aired-MK4-Golf-TDI-with-Rocker-Switch


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

False:










All Singing All Dancing:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

^ So unnecessary but so awesome!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Since it's your daily driver, are you trying to keep the spare tire? Or are you just going to chuck it and utilize as much trunk space as possible?

Here are some photos of my trunk setup. Since my car is a daily driver, I decided to keep the spare for those *just in case* moments :thumbup:


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

zrace07 said:


> ^ So unnecessary but so awesome!


What is, 4 comps?


----------



## euroREADY (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't mean to go off on a tangent on this thread but why do some set ups have a massive amount of wiring and some have minimal?

Are some just installed better than others?

(I still have a lot to learn about going air, sorry in advanced for the novice questions.)


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

euroREADY said:


> I don't mean to go off on a tangent on this thread but why do some set ups have a massive amount of wiring and some have minimal?
> 
> Are some just installed better than others?
> 
> (I still have a lot to learn about going air, sorry in advanced for the novice questions.)


Depends on what sort of management the person goes with.

You can go with a fully manual kit where the only wires are to and from the compressor and gauges or a fully digital kit and everything is electronic and requires the wires.


----------



## 2800kubik (Sep 22, 2004)

i didn't really have trunk space to spare so i had to get creative.


















compressor & 3 gallon tank mounted underneath


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ That is quite creative to say the least :thumbup:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

not totally hidden, but a setup i just finished in my friends 20th. this was the first time i used the carpet from dorbitz, awesome stuff :thumbup:


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

static.20v said:


> hidden set-ups as in, opening the trunk/hatch and the tank/compressors/everything apart of the air set-up is not visible. especially for mk5's because thats what im getting and bagging lol. thanks in advance


youre not hiding everything in a mkv, especially a gti... the problem is that huge spare tire retainer. you could cut it out and weld a piece over it but theres some bits in there that you'd have to relocate....


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

guesswho said:


> youre not hiding everything in a mkv, especially a gti... the problem is that huge spare tire retainer. you could cut it out and weld a piece over it but theres some bits in there that you'd have to relocate....


i've seen a hidden setup on a MKV GTI with two small tank that fit inside the spare tire, prob 2 gallons each

can't find the pic anymore


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

everything hidden, I even hid the wiring


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

5 gal tank


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

can i still play?

spare is still in there and accessible with the tank on a hinge


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

for now..


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

joelzy said:


>


Joelzy, is that a single headrest for all three rear seats?!


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

yessir, i was bored and dont like the regular ones so i made a single short one.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ Bahahaha! That is absolutely awesome! Major :thumbup::thumbup: for that alone!


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

headrest is dope


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

kilimats said:


> i've seen a hidden setup on a MKV GTI with two small tank that fit inside the spare tire, prob 2 gallons each
> 
> can't find the pic anymore


ah, i think i know which one youre talking about... was done by mason-tech right?


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

guesswho said:


> ah, i think i know which one youre talking about... was done by mason-tech right?


ting ting ting, ya thats it i think :thumbup:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

euroREADY said:


> I don't mean to go off on a tangent on this thread but why do some set ups have a massive amount of wiring and some have minimal?
> 
> Are some just installed better than others?
> 
> (I still have a lot to learn about going air, sorry in advanced for the novice questions.)


some set ups do have less wiring than others, but in the end it really comes down to the cleanliness of the install. Wiring can be 99% hidden on any set up....think of it like an engine bay wire tuck. It takes some planning, and it shows in the cleanest of set ups.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

amount of wires depends greatly on management


----------



## Npregs (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

joelzy said:


> can i still play?
> spare is still in there and accessible with the tank on a hinge
> 
> 
> ...


Great idea with the jack in there! I may steal this idea :laugh:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

only picture I have. spare wheel well is untouched and fully accessible without moving the management box


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Well lets see under the floor


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Lol well it just looks like a stock b5 spare wheel well with the spare under that stock b5 floor. Everything is crammed inside the box. I never used the wooden toilet seat


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I see. Thats very well hidden.


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

^ this thread is mostly about shwoing whats underneath fyi


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

kilimats said:


> ^ this thread is mostly about shwoing whats underneath fyi


I know, the underneath just doesnt look pleasing. So I thought I would show that its hidden...


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

kilimats said:


> i've seen a hidden setup on a MKV GTI with two small tank that fit inside the spare tire, prob 2 gallons each
> 
> can't find the pic anymore


it's actually for sale now. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4834398-FS-FT-2006-VW-GTI-pkg-2-APR-stage-2-airride you can atleast see the pictures.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Don't know if I ever post pics on this thread.

Management:



Compressors(on both sides:



Tank:



Finished Floor:


----------

